# invalid method declaration; return type required



## nils-ahrens (2. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

bei meiner Klasse Dateiverarbeitung kommt es bei mir beim Kompelieren dieser Klasse in der Zeile mit System.out.printIn zu einem Fehler.
Wie kann ich diesen beheben?
Fehlermeldung:


> E:\JavaProj\Tutorials\Text Speichern\01_Basis\Basis\Dateiverarbeitung.java:19: cannot resolve symbol
> symbol  : method printIn (java.lang.String)
> location: class java.io.PrintStream
> System.out.printIn("Fehler beim Erstellen der Datei");


Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.



> import java.awt.*;
> import java.awt.event.*;
> import java.io.*;
> import java.util.*;
> ...



/*Ciao
Nils*/[/quote]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (2. Sep 2006)

println wie "Lessi" (abkürzung von line), nicht IN


----------



## nils-ahrens (2. Sep 2006)

Hallo rail{

danke, dass Du mir helfen willst, aber Deine Antwort kann ich nicht entschlüsseln!
Wie meinst Du dass?

/*Ciao
Nils*/
}


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (2. Sep 2006)

System.out.print*l*n     (* das ist ein kleines "L", kein großes "I"*)

p.s. benutz bitte das nächste mal den code-tag wenn du dein code postest, dann kann man den auch lesen...


----------



## nils-ahrens (2. Sep 2006)

Vielen Dank!


----------

